# Best Stellplatz on the Moselle?



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Will be heading across towards Venice via the Romantic Road and Austria in June and thought I would stop over three or four nights on the Moselle. We have been before in 2011 where we went from Trier to Koblenz over a week or so so I know there are loads to choose from. We were also at Kluserath for nearly a week on Erneboys recommendation when we waited there for new tyres and a break cylinder in 2015.

I want to do some Kayaking and cycling so I am looking for a recommendation for the best Stellplatz that has the most interesting bit of the river to explore, has easy access to get the boat in the water and where there is suitable cycling. We can see the rest of the river and towns on the Scooter so I just need one base really.


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

I see everyone is studiously avoiding answering the question - probably because there are so many that picking the Best is nigh on impossible.

I assume you're still referring to the Trier - Koblenz section? Of course it rises near the Col de Bussang in the Vosges, and I've stayed next to it in Bussang where it's little more than a stream. And the Boucles de Moselle sections west of Nancy are certainly worth exploring.

However - back to the German section - I stayed at the one at Traben-Trarbach last Christmas, which certainly ticks the 'easy to get the boat in the river' and 'suitable cycling' boxes. Traben-Trarbach is a nice enough little town though it was pretty much completely closed at Christmas. The Stellplatz isn't free (€12 / 24hrs) but includes water/waste/EHU/WiFi. I was after EHU as it was the middle of Winter. The Wi Fi wasn't working but, with the help of a long range aerial, I managed to hook into an open one at a guest house a mile or so up the river

Whether the river is interesting to explore I really couldn't say - it seems to be much the same all along that section, other than the occasional lock / weir. Of the larger towns, Bernkastle-Kues is probably the nicest, followed by Cochem.

I'm sure you'll cope.

Morph

Edit: I was also limited for choice at Christmas, as many are only open during the summer months.


----------



## bazzy (Sep 22, 2010)

Morphology said:


> . . . The Wi Fi wasn't working but, with the help of a long range aerial, I managed to hook into an open one at a guest house a mile or so up the river.
> 
> Morph


Hi Morph, slightly off topic I'm afraid but did you build your own long-range aerial and, if so, could you give me details please? :wink2:

ps Yes, you did, and I have found your earlier post, #2 :

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/43.../156137-wifi-booster-aerial-do-they-work.html

Have a nice day, Barry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Morphology said:


> I see everyone is studiously avoiding answering the question - probably because there are so many that picking the Best is nigh on impossible.
> 
> I assume you're still referring to the Trier - Koblenz section? Of course it rises near the Col de Bussang in the Vosges, and I've stayed next to it in Bussang where it's little more than a stream. And the Boucles de Moselle sections west of Nancy are certainly worth exploring.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Yes I was meaning the bit between Trier and Koblenz as is sort if on the way to where we are heading. I'll check that one out although I won't need EHU.

I seem to remember Bernkastle-Kues and Cochem being the towns of most interest. I guess we just need somewhere central really. I know when we turfed up in 2011 and got the dinghy out we ended up with a blooming great weir just 200 yards up in one direction. As the Kayak is a bit sturdier I was hoping to lash a rope On the bow and hook it on the back of one of those humongous barges and get a bit of a free ride. Used to do that with my Skateboard and the bin waggon / double decker bus in the 70s. Same thing really


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Barry,

Try Remich

Look at 49.536101x6.359389 Right adjacent to a boat launch spillway and it's free

tony


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> Barry,
> 
> Try Remich
> 
> ...


Thanks Tony

This one? https://goo.gl/maps/WHyaEujFapD2

Looks like its right on top of a main road though. I hadnt considered south of Trier to be honest, maybe should have another look.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes mate , just outside Remich, Weekends a blast with jetskis with their idiot drivers, and speedboats being launched. the town with the market and just below, the the huge barbeQ with benches.....cheap **** cos it's lux.

It's a must if we're around there come a weekend :laugh:

tony


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

For my money it has to be the stellplatz at Minheim, near Piesport. We are regulars and are there now. We use it as a peaceful retreat to wind down after the frantics of the likes of and Cochem and Bernkastle as already mentioned. All you see from the 90 pitch stellplatz is the river and souring vines all around you. Hard standing,grassed area and electrics to every dedicated pitch. €7.20 per night plus electric if you want it. Usual facilities but no toilet. Right beside the river with a launching facility and a boat station a few yards away, although most people launch straight from the bank, its that easy. Minheim itself is a small wine village with one hotel (good food) one baker (who calls each morning) and about twenty weinguts, so the wine is as cheap as chips. Piesport and supermarkets are about two miles away. The only downside I can think of is that it might be too quite for some folk. It's so peaceful that the only sound you can hear as the sun goes down is the low murmur of voices and your tinitus playing up.

This is one of those I've vowed not to pass on in case all you lot invade it but I'm a bit tanked up tonight so sod it!


Ron


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

ob1 said:


> For my money it has to be the stellplatz at Minheim, near Piesport. We are regulars and are there now. We use it as a peaceful retreat to wind down after the frantics of the likes of and Cochem and Bernkastle as already mentioned. All you see from the 90 pitch stellplatz is the river and souring vines all around you. Hard standing,grassed area and electrics to every dedicated pitch. €7.20 per night plus electric if you want it. Usual facilities but no toilet. Right beside the river with a launching facility and a boat station a few yards away, although most people launch straight from the bank, its that easy. Minheim itself is a small wine village with one hotel (good food) one baker (who calls each morning) and about twenty weinguts, so the wine is as cheap as chips. Piesport and supermarkets are about two miles away. The only downside I can think of is that it might be too quite for some folk. It's so peaceful that the only sound you can hear as the sun goes down is the low murmur of voices and your tinitus playing up.
> 
> This is one of those I've vowed not to pass on in case all you lot invade it but I'm a bit tanked up tonight so sod it!
> 
> Ron


Sounds a good option Ron. this one? https://www.campercontact.com/en/ge...king-sonneninsel-minheim.aspx?filter=|&src=as

Thanks for that.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

barryd said:


> Sounds a good option Ron. this one? https://www.campercontact.com/en/ge...king-sonneninsel-minheim.aspx?filter=|&src=as
> 
> Thanks for that.


Yup, that's the one, and also listed in BordAtlas as one of the best in Germany.

I only use the basic version of CamperContact but reading some of the campers comments about sites we have used from the version you posted I really must upgrade it just for the laughs. One wag denounced this site because it didn't have a supermarket - what!! Minheim is a small, neat, friendly traditional wine village and the only thing needed to spoil it would be a ruddy supermarket. As it is the bakers doubles up as a corner shop selling all your basic needs and a supermarket is under two miles away along the pleasant riverside cycle path. Some people!

Just taken some photos to give you the flavour.

Ron


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Great aren't they? I loaded the photos but the preview showed them upside down, so I loaded them upside down thinking they would come out the right way up - but they didn't. I'll try again but life's really too short for this.:laugh:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks Ron. I thought the first lot were maybe taken in Australia. 

Looks fine. Quiet is good. Dont need shops, supermarkets etc either. I often seek out the quieter out of town ones for this reason. Less popular. Having the bike makes life easier so out of the way is always a better choice for us.

Yes some of the comments are a good laugh. www.campingcar-infos.com when translated is even better.


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Think I will give that Minheim location a go on the way down to Austria in a couple of weeks time. Looks the business. Thanks for posting


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We spent four nights there in the end. It's definitely the nicest one in that area however a couple of observations. Virtually all the stellplatz on the Moselle are within ear shot of either the road, trains or both. That one does have some traffic noise which is one of my main dislikes on aires etc. IT was most annoying very early morning. For that reason we parked at the wider end on the left as you drive in. Park as near to the front and left as you can. The narrow end has the road right behind it..

There is a good WineGut selling half decent wine for about three quid a bottle just over the road and a small shop which we never used further up the village. Easy cycle to piesport


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

barryd said:


> We spent four nights there in the end. It's definitely the nicest one in that area however a couple of observations. Virtually all the stellplatz on the Moselle are within ear shot of either the road, trains or both. That one does have some traffic noise which is one of my main dislikes on aires etc. IT was most annoying very early morning. For that reason we parked at the wider end on the left as you drive in. Park as near to the front and left as you can. The narrow end has the road right behind it..
> 
> There is a good WineGut selling half decent wine for about three quid a bottle just over the road and a small shop which we never used further up the village. Easy cycle to piesport


Barry - I can't say that I've ever noticed traffic noise from the local road behind the site. In fact what traffic noise there is we can just pick up from across the river. However, we do usually park on the left as you suggest (it's higher and dries out quicker in heavy rain) so there could be something in what you say.

Have fun and keep us posted on your trip.

Ron


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks Ron. Maybe there was something going on to increase commuter traffic as everywhere seemed busy along our side of the river very early in the morning. It was still a top recommendation though and we really enjoyed our time there. We spent a couple of days at Klusserath as well which is huge and always loads of space. In Bavaria now on the Romantic road but Michelle had been very unwell with Kidney stones for the past few days so we have not moved much.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

barryd said:


> Thanks Ron. Maybe there was something going on to increase commuter traffic as everywhere seemed busy along our side of the river very early in the morning. It was still a top recommendation though and we really enjoyed our time there. We spent a couple of days at Klusserath as well which is huge and always loads of space. In Bavaria now on the Romantic road but Michelle had been very unwell with Kidney stones for the past few days so we have not moved much.


Hi Barry,sorry to hear that Michelle is under the weather.I hope she is better soon!

Looks like your travels are going well,but where are your photos!:serious:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Nothing much to post yet. It's been a poor start really. Issues with the van which I think are ok and then Michelle getting unwell. Not a great start, will hopefully get round to posting some.

I've only got a weak mobile signal for internet here at the moment as well


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It's all Doris's fault and the Pound down to €1.11 today.
Do it before they pull up the draw bridge Barry. Doris is bound to upset more 'friends'.

Ray.


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Sat here in Minheim now, the rain has been battering down since 11pm last night. The stellplatz has only about a dozen vans at present, will be taking a wander into the village soon in search of wine


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

You won't have to wonder far. There s a Winegut in the right straight over the road as you come out of the Stellplatz


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Just wandered out of the nearest one after tanning a couple of whites and rose 

Dirt cheap but one of the quietest places I have ever been when alcohol is on sale


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Try this one? Schmitges Weingut is right next to the hotel. It was around £4.20 per litre when we were there in May/June.

Stick with it as far as the weather is concerned as its forecast to hit 30C around Monday.

Have fun


----------

